# calais to cologne,



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Guys, Looking for somewhere to overnight some where between , all recommendations welcome,going next week, Thanks in advance


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We drove to Singapore last year our first stop was Tournai in Belgium a nice little campsite 4 hours from Calais then on to Cologne and then Bamberg.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Depends how far you want to drive the first day but Aachen stellplatz is a good stopover - and you can "do" the Xmas market while you're there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=85


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi palace boy, you drove to singapore ! wow.
Gaspode, that looks a good one, thanks again guys


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ciderdaze said:


> Hi Guys, Looking for somewhere to overnight some where between , all recommendations welcome,going next week, Thanks in advance


Calais Köln is about 4 hours max

Why look for a stop over


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

What time are you departing Calais? Verune is a good stopover at the marina and about 30 mins along the A16. 
Ghent is about 80 mins, but underneath the overpass, so a bit noisy.

Cologne Markets are fantastic. ( how long are you there for?)
We were there a couple of years ago. 
Hang on to the Gluvein mugs. Cost a couple of Euro, but something to bring home as a memento. :lol:


----------

